# Ode to Tomato Sandwiches



## marmalady (Jul 24, 2005)

Let's not forget the humble but magnificent tomato sandwich, while we're getting all our tomato ideas!

The basics- white bread, a juicy ripe tomato, mayo and salt/pepper if you like; slather the mayo on the bread, add tomato slices, then stand over the sink to eat - heaven!


----------



## kadesma (Jul 24, 2005)

Marmalady,

yes, yes, yes,...Another good one, sun drenched and warm, slice tomato, take a thick slice of fresh french bread, coat with evoo, pile on tomato, drizzle with more evoo, salt and pepper and some fresh basil if you like and a tiny bit of balsamic or red wine vinegar, hang over sink and eat 
kadesma


----------



## Alix (Jul 24, 2005)

Mine is lightly toasted rye bread, a smear of mayo, fresh juicy tomatoes and salt and pepper.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 24, 2005)

Alix, 

never thought of rye bread and I love it with ham and swiss, will have to give it a try just the rye, mayo and  tomato  
kadesma


----------



## Alix (Jul 24, 2005)

Oh, you won't regret it. The tang from the rye bread is the perfect complement to the tomato. MMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!


----------



## jkath (Jul 25, 2005)

Flour tortilla
an entire tomato, sliced
1/2 avocado sliced
pepper jack, shredded

Roll up, catching the end in the roll, so you can eat it in front of the computer without making a mess.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 25, 2005)

Oh boy, well I've copied all of these, hope more are coming..Great ideas here...

kadesma


----------



## middie (Jul 25, 2005)

look and see if you can find tomato parsley bread. we used to sell it but it was discontinued much to my dismay. if you can find it use that for tomato sandwiches, or blt's !!! yummmmmmmmy


----------



## kadesma (Jul 25, 2005)

You know Middie, I love making bread, wonder if I could come up with somethinng that would work...I'll have to see..Sounds like a fun challenge 

kadesma


----------



## middie (Jul 25, 2005)

kadesma i did a search and while this isn't our exact recipe it's pretty close

http://www.ci.torrance.ca.us/city/dept/cable/comcook/bread/b-002.htm


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 25, 2005)

Rye bread!!!  I love a grilled cheese sandwich with mayo and then a slice of tomato in between the 3 different cheeses - it's wonderful!!!!  I used to keep this little girl and she LOVED PB&J on rye - I tried it one day and it was pretty good!!!!


----------



## luvs (Jul 25, 2005)

marm, i LOVE tomato sammiches! scallion sammiches, too, with nothing but salt and pepper, not even any mayo.... mmmmm......


----------



## Brianschef (Jul 25, 2005)

Homemade toasted English Muffin Bread, thick sliced tomatoes warm from the garden, a sprinkling of sea salt and alot of napkin to catch the juices.  Then for dessert begin all over again!  = )


----------



## designerobsessed (Jul 25, 2005)

marmalady said:
			
		

> Let's not forget the humble but magnificent tomato sandwich, while we're getting all our tomato ideas!
> 
> The basics- white bread, a juicy ripe tomato, mayo and salt/pepper if you like; slather the mayo on the bread, add tomato slices, then stand over the sink to eat - heaven!



That's exactly how I like mine!  So good with freshly picked tomatoes.  A little extra mayo for me please!!


----------



## nytxn (Jul 25, 2005)

Alix said:
			
		

> Oh, you won't regret it. The tang from the rye bread is the perfect complement to the tomato. MMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!


I don't think I've ever eaten a tomato sammich that way, but I can almost taste exactly what you're talking about Alix. 

I bet you're 100% right about it too.


----------



## jkath (Jul 25, 2005)

The other staple tomato sandwich around here:

French baguette
zesty italian dressing
tomatoes
wet buffalo mozzerella
fresh basil leaves


----------



## tweedee (Jul 25, 2005)

tomato sandwiches are great made with toasted pumpernickle rye with mayo.yummy


----------



## nytxn (Jul 25, 2005)

jkath said:
			
		

> The other staple tomato sandwich around here:
> 
> French baguette
> zesty italian dressing
> ...


 
Ok... I'm drooling now.


----------



## Constance (Jul 25, 2005)

Yesterday for lunch, I had chicken salad and a big, juicy slice of tomato on toasted whole wheat bread. (Ate the rest of the tomato on the side. 
I love tomatoes any way I can get them.


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 25, 2005)

make an Italian quesadilla...flour or corn tortilla, sliced ripe tomato, some ripped fresh basil, a lil chopped garlic and evoo, and shredded mozzarella. sea salt n pepper, top with another tortilla and heat in a dry fry pan (a good use for silverstone!), flip once...dig in.  One of my all time favorite quick and easy meals, and a real crowd pleaser!


----------



## marmalady (Jul 25, 2005)

See - these'r all good - but - the 'mater has to shine! That's why my 'ode to the tomato sandwich'!


----------



## kadesma (Jul 25, 2005)

middie said:
			
		

> kadesma i did a search and while this isn't our exact recipe it's pretty close
> 
> http://www.ci.torrance.ca.us/city/dept/cable/comcook/bread/b-002.htm


Thanks Middie, I'll give it a try..It looks really good.
kadesma


----------



## Claire (Jul 26, 2005)

When I was a child, my dad was stationed in Germany.  We lived in a housing area that was in the middle of a local community (as opposed to on base).  We were not supposed to eat "off the economy" (in other words, we were supposed to eat from the American exchange/commissary system to try to keep down black marketing).  Mom, however, did as she pleased.  In the summer we had a vegetable man who came around selling from door to door.  One day a week fresh bread was delivered to our little military store -- hot, in white wax wrappers.  We'd buy the bread, and slice tomatoes, cukes and lettuce from the local farmer, and a bit of miracle whip.  Nothing could ever beat those sandwiches.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 26, 2005)

Claire said:
			
		

> When I was a child, my dad was stationed in Germany. We lived in a housing area that was in the middle of a local community (as opposed to on base). We were not supposed to eat "off the economy" (in other words, we were supposed to eat from the American exchange/commissary system to try to keep down black marketing). Mom, however, did as she pleased. In the summer we had a vegetable man who came around selling from door to door. One day a week fresh bread was delivered to our little military store -- hot, in white wax wrappers. We'd buy the bread, and slice tomatoes, cukes and lettuce from the local farmer, and a bit of miracle whip. Nothing could ever beat those sandwiches.


Sounds yummy Claire,
There are foods I remember coming from my grandma's garden that for me, cannot be gotten and tasste the same from the store...Tomatoes, just have to be homegrown to get that sweetness the sun gives them...Nothing compares..
kadesma


----------



## linda gayle (Jul 27, 2005)

*TomatoSandwiches*

Marmalady, i absolutely love Tomato Sandwiches, and cannot get enough...  My Dh says, i could eat my weight in them.

Note: This is Faith hill, favorite food.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 27, 2005)

middie said:
			
		

> kadesma i did a search and while this isn't our exact recipe it's pretty close
> 
> http://www.ci.torrance.ca.us/city/dept/cable/comcook/bread/b-002.htm


Middie,
bread is in the oven...Now the hard part, waiting to taste it. It looked beautiful what with the specks or red and green in it.  Thank you for finding it for me.
kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Jul 27, 2005)

middie said:
			
		

> kadesma i did a search and while this isn't our exact recipe it's pretty close
> 
> http://www.ci.torrance.ca.us/city/dept/cable/comcook/bread/b-002.htm


Middie,
I couldn't wait for two days to taste this bread..I waited til it cooled then cut a slice, it was delicious. The bread is rough and pebbely on the outside, inside is soft and cake like and it is beautiful to look at. All speckled with basil, parsley and sun dried tomato. This will make some lovely appitizers, I'm thinking rare roast beef on mayo with tomato and a basil leaf, some cream cheese with a little pesto mixed in, turkey..I plan to make a large loaf so we can make lunch sandwiches with it..I also like the slight nip from the black pepper..Really good..Middie, thanks again
kadesma


----------



## Claire (Jul 30, 2005)

Another childhood tomato sandwich memory.  We'd just moved to California, and we discovered sourdough bread.  The rest of the family preferred the soft white packaged bread, mom and I loved the "tougher" chew of sourdough and the tangy flavor, so we'd keep a loaf in the freezer, and pry off and toast a slice when we wanted it (for those who don't know, this process actually enhances the tangy flavor of sourdough).  My favorite in those days was taking a piece of toast, making a thin layer of cheddar, then sliced tomatoes, stick under the broiler (usually of a toaster oven) until the cheddar sizzles.  S&P.  It's still a favorite breakfast of mine, except that right now I cannot get good sourdough here.  I use a locally made sourdough rye, which is good, so why can't they make a simple sourdough?  I'll ask ... probably because local tastes are such that they can't sell it.  

As usual, I digress.


----------



## linda gayle (Jul 31, 2005)

*Ode to The tomato*

Everytime I read anything in this post, my mouth waters for a TOMATO>


Songbird


----------



## Constance (Jul 31, 2005)

Claire, sometimes Krogers has a good tangy sourdough, and my husband loves it, the stronger the better. I like the milder ones, and toasting does bring out the flavor. 
I have some tomatoes sitting on the kitchen counter...I think you just gave me a good idea for breakfast.


----------



## Claire (Aug 1, 2005)

Unfortunately, I do not live in the land of Krogers.  Once upon a time, there was a purveyor of sourdough that several grocery store (including WalMart) bought from that had a separate little kiosk and had pretty good sourdough, but here in town I haven't seen them.  We have a LaBrea kiosk in our local grocery, but, much as I love most of their bread, the sourdough isn't really all that sour (I really like that tang).  It'll get here eventually (I've had that sourdough problem many places I've lived, and eventually the local tastes grow up enough that a decent sourdough appears).  It is nice to know that good taste in food is getting around.  Unfortunately, as I'm living my 50th year, more and more of my freinds don't really enjoy food.  They're trying to lose weight, diabetic, vegans, have high cholesterol, bad teeth ..... I just love getting older, don't you?


----------



## jkath (Aug 1, 2005)

http://www.slodough.com/

Claire, San Luis Sourdough is a brand my family has eaten for quite some time. It's really good, and best part is they ship all over the country!


----------

